
China Is Hording Masks - pointillistic
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/13/business/masks-china-coronavirus.html
======
twomoretime
It gets worse. There is a phenomenon among Chinese expats known as Daigou[0].
It is a common problem in Australia[1], for example. Groups of expats will
swarm a store, circumventing per person limits, buy out an entire shelf of a
"luxury" good (videos of baby formula for example are on YouTube), load up
their trucks, then drive over to the next town.

They've likely been doing the same in the US. Masks have been totally sold out
since January (when I started looking for them) while the vast majority of
Americans were still totally unaware of the virus.

0\.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daigou](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daigou)

1\.
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tSjeDH22njk](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tSjeDH22njk)

~~~
pointillistic
thank you for the info.

------
majos
Shouldn’t the title be “hoarding”?

~~~
pointillistic
yes you are right, don't know how to fix it

